# Repair service for Gaggia



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

My Gaggia stopped working the other day and people suggested the thermal fuse might have blown. I bought a new fuse now, but the problem is I can't replace it myself (I can't even undo the screw which holds the fuse). Given my nonexistent knowledge in the field of maintenance and repair, I think it's best to leave the job to professionals.

Does anyone know a good place in London and how much it may cost?

My topic is here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?45542-I-blew-up-my-Gaggia-Classic&

Thanks in advance!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Find someone in the area that is good at general electrical repairs, this task is easy and straightforward.

BR


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Blowing the thermal fuse is the symptom of a problem, not a cause.

why did the machine overheat enough to blow the thermal fuse? Often you need to check the brew and/or steam thermostats too.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I agree. If your thermal fuse has blown it could be that the controller stat is u/s which caused the overheat situation.


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

... sounds more complicated than I hoped for. Is it worth repairing this at all?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Sure it is worth, if not sell it to me


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Definitely worth the repair! Otherwise I'll put my hand up for it too! It's probably just the brew thermostat, located on the left side of the boiler. Simple to fix.


----------

